# Firing through the propeller arc



## Samu (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a thing that I never have uderstand: how can the machineguns and cannons fire through the propeller arc, without destroy it?

Thank you in advance, Samu.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not positive about the WWII method, but I know that in WWI, a device was invented that would stop the machine gun as a blade passed through it's stream of bullets, called an interrupter. I assume that they simply used advanced versions of the interrupter


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup interrupter gear it is. But note how many ww2 aircraft got around the problem by either fixing their guns on the wings OUTSIDE of the prop arc (Spit, Hurri, Typhoon, etc) or had at least one of the cannons passing through the prop. Me 109, MS 406, Dew 520, etc.

kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmmm i wonder why...  

Perhaps its something to do with the firing rate of the guns? 

I must say if Kiwi knows i'll bow to his superior knowledge on this one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2004)

> Dew 520



thats a french plane, it doesnt count


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 6, 2004)

The reason for the cannon through the propellor hub was to keep a relatively heavy weapon right on the COG.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 7, 2004)

Not forgetting that the trusty German workhorse the ME109 , had 2 machine guns that were mounted on top of the engine cowling , these fired through the propeller arc .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2004)

the reason they put the guns in the wings of WWII planes was because they could take the strain, WWI planes couldn't.........................


----------



## Crazy (Apr 10, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the reason they put the guns in the wings of WWII planes was because they could take the strain, WWI planes couldn't.........................



Good point! The wood/fabric wings probably couldn't hold a Vickers or Lewis very well, now could they? And let's not forget, gun jams were far more frequent in WWI than in WWII, and what exactly would you do if your gun jammed out on the wing? At least if it's in front of you, it's easier to reach.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 10, 2004)

Samu said:


> There are a thing that I never have uderstand: how can the machineguns and cannons fire through the propeller arc, without destroy it?
> 
> Thank you in advance, Samu.


 yes, the interruptor was the preffered means of doing it (invented by the wacky Germans i may add  ) in WWI before interruptor gear was invented, there was a crazy Frenchman (yes, French! they kicked ass in WWI btw) what he did, was to put metal on the wodden props, that way he could fire his guns through the propellor!


----------



## Samu (Apr 10, 2004)

> there was a crazy Frenchman (yes, French! they kicked ass in WWI btw) what he did, was to put metal on the wodden props, that way he could fire his guns through the propellor!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah, we just done a big history project about all this..................


----------

